# Router Session problem



## Serialkilla (Nov 6, 2005)

I am using a ZyXEL P-660HW-D1 router and I am totaly fed up with this piece of crap. I can't play my favorite online games without lagging every 1 minute or timing out disconnecting.

Problem:

When I start up Warcraft or World of Warcraft, the connection is never stable and keeps on lagging and either disconnect or timeout. When I look at the logs on my ZyXEL router page, I can see an error message saying "max sessions per hosts exceeded"... the overall internet slows down on my laptop, while other pcs or laptops connected to the network are fine. When I try to load up Steam to play counter-strike, at the point where I am refreshing the server list, this one really screws up, it freezez and the internet totaly stops working on my laptop, none of the other computers connected on the same network are effected. I have tried what ever I can do to fix this but no luck. I tried to 'ip nat session 1024' (thats the max) in telnet but that didn't seem to help. If I goto my friends place I can play all my games perfectly, its just the crappy ZyXEL router I have...

Please help!

Thanks


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

You can change the max sessions per hosts on your router by accessing the router's web configuration page. To access web configuration, open your web browser and go to *http://192.168.1.1* (if you've changed the default gateway IP for the router, use that instead).

Go to *Network -> NAT -> Max NAT/Firewall Sessions Per User* and change it from there (click "Apply" to save the changes).

If this still doesn't work and yet you continue to receive the error message, stop any P2P/file sharing you may have running on the affected computer as those are most likely the culprits. The reason why other computers on your network are not affected is because those computers (those individual hosts) have not exceeded their limits - the limits are set on a per computer basis.


----------

